# Free Rotate Images



## Veillien (May 25, 2019)

I have a image that I want to rotate about 45 degrees but can only find out how to rotate it 90 or 180


----------



## lebaston100 (May 25, 2019)

Right click the source -> Transform -> Edit Transform... -> Rotation Input Box. You can enter any value there.


----------

